# An example of why eMTBS rock



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

My wife has been riding road bikes for decades (We are in our late-50s). She used to do a little light duty MTB, but quite frankly, she isn't much of a climber when it comes to steep stuff. She has climbed many road passes in Colorado, including Loveland, Berthoud, and Monarch, but once things get above 7% or so she isn't all that interested. Since many MTB rides on the Front Range have at least some steep stuff, she used to end up walking a lot, and wasn't happy. She pretty much stopped riding MTBs 20 years ago. 

Enter the ebike. She can ride the stuff less than 7% on Eco mode and have a great time. When the steep stuff hits, she can toggle up to Sport mode. She climbed a 1/2 mile, 15% section of trail today on the Bosch-assisted eMTB, something she has never done, ever. She politely waited for me as I ground up in my granny. We actually did a two hour MTB ride together for the first time in at least 20 years. It was really fun. 

eMTBs are going to keep us riding together. Thanks to Jeffco, CO open space for having the cahones to tell the haters to flip off, and allowing Class 1 eBikes on their trails.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

You couldn't ride anywhere else I guess? Pretty weak reasoning.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

I think he was saying “props” to the land manager for allowing Class 1 eBikes?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

life behind bars said:


> You couldn't ride anywhere else I guess? Pretty weak reasoning.


Did you fail your ESL classes? What "reasoning" was involved? We wanted to take an MTB ride on trails that have long, steep sections, and the eMTB allowed her to do it.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the report; wish I could say that about my wife, but she pretty much keeps up without assist (unless we're both riding our e-MTB's).


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

honkinunit said:


> Did you fail your ESL classes? What "reasoning" was involved? We wanted to take an MTB ride on trails that have long, steep sections, and the eMTB allowed her to do it.


I think he's just upset about ebikes in general and is irrationally directing his anger at you.


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

My wife has Multiple Sclerosis and wouldn’t be riding at all without an ebike. She’s my best friend, ebikes completely rock!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

justin70 said:


> I think he's just upset about ebikes in general and is irrationally directing his anger at you.


Yes, strange that a person, with his no motor, no way motto, is one of the most active members in the forum.  Just a misery guts.

Got my wife a little Hybrid E bike, she loves it, gives us another thing to do together.


----------



## Leebherron (Jan 21, 2004)

E-bikes are bringing biking families back together ! Perfect on the back of a camper too
"Life Live It !"


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Twimby said:


> Yes, strange that a person, with his no motor, no way motto, is one of the most active members in the forum. Just a misery guts.
> 
> Got my wife a little Hybrid E bike, she loves it, gives us another thing to do together.


what a miserable dude that he has to troll so much


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Great to see people having fun on their ebikes! When people I know fly into Salt Lake I loan them the wife's ebike so we can get a good ride in.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

I wonder when someone will develop www.emtbr.com and separate this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

That link showed a bike with a coil shock. Coil shocks scare me. Moderator, please delete immediately! Please post link to a forum safe space....


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

bbarry404 said:


> I wonder when someone will develop www.emtbr.com and separate this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about the Gravel bike forum? Does it belong on "MTBR"?


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

These guys are on EMTB's aged 70:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

On the tandem the wife is always the same distance behind me. More than 1 way to get out and enjoy the trails together.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

leeboh said:


> On the tandem the wife is always the same distance behind me. More than 1 way to get out and enjoy the trails together.


Ridden a tandem MTB with two 50-something riders, up a long, loose, 15% grade lately?

As the owners of a 1999 Ventana El Conquistador, we know what that's like, which is why she is on the eMTB and I'm on my MTB!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

15% ? Not so much. Just a solution, just like e bikes, for some of the ways to get out together. It tends to go on more gentle single track and on most of the camping trips.


----------



## cwtch (Apr 26, 2018)

Not sure why traditional pedal only cyclists are bothered by those who choose to ebike. Seems cool way for cycling enthusiasts to have others join them. I have thought about a road ebike for my hubby. He is physically fit but still can't do big miles with me as I ride MTB or road everyday and he barely had time because of work to get to the gym.. it kind of would make sense even though we are both fairly young to level the field so rides with him are not snooze fests or super short for me. Emtb is out because they are not legal on any trails here. 

Kudos to those who get out and pedal regardless if it assisted or not.


----------



## Ryder (Aug 20, 2004)

cwtch said:


> Emtb is out because they are not legal on any trails here.


I am assuming you are not still in Wales as they are definitely legal there anywhere a bicycle is allowed


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

cwtch said:


> Not sure why traditional pedal only cyclists are bothered by those who choose to ebike. Seems cool way for cycling enthusiasts to have others join them. I have thought about a road ebike for my hubby. He is physically fit but still can't do big miles with me as I ride MTB or road everyday and he barely had time because of work to get to the gym.. it kind of would make sense even though we are both fairly young to level the field so rides with him are not snooze fests or super short for me. Emtb is out because they are not legal on any trails here.
> 
> Kudos to those who get out and pedal regardless if it assisted or not.


It's a touchy subject because people have differing opinions on what ebikes are and how they will affect traditional bike access to non-motorized trails. Some people consider ebikes motorized transportation while other don't see it that way. It's partly because of how new the technology is, and partly due to the way manufactures are marketing their product. Most of the hostility on this forum regarding ebikes is due to people jumping to conclusions as to why they support their opinion (either for or against them). Most people who want to restrict their use are primarily concerned about their impact on mtb access to non-motorized trails and see ebikes as a threat to the sport. While those who support ebike seem them as just a regular bike despite the fact they have a motor and the speed is regulated by an electronic sensor. Depending on who you are, either argument could be correct. In the end time will tell what imact they will have.


----------



## cwtch (Apr 26, 2018)

Ryder said:


> I am assuming you are not still in Wales as they are definitely legal there anywhere a bicycle is allowed


I miss Wales quite a bit. I am now living in the States. Visit my family often and love the riding but can't say I miss the weather 😝
Emtb is of course not an issue to me just here in the Sedona AZ area it isn't allowed on any trails I am aware of. Again not that I agree just current rules. May change though.


----------



## cwtch (Apr 26, 2018)

Lemonaid said:


> It's a touchy subject because people have differing opinions on what ebikes are and how they will affect traditional bike access to non-motorized trails. Some people consider ebikes motorized transportation while other don't see it that way. It's partly because of how new the technology is, and partly due to the way manufactures are marketing their product. Most of the hostility on this forum regarding ebikes is due to people jumping to conclusions as to why they support their opinion (either for or against them). Most people who want to restrict their use are primarily concerned about their impact on mtb access to non-motorized trails and see ebikes as a threat to the sport. While those who support ebike seem them as just a regular bike despite the fact they have a motor and the speed is regulated by an electronic sensor. Depending on who you are, either argument could be correct. In the end time will tell what imact they will have.


I wouldn't want to loose access to non motorized trails as an avid MTB rider. That said as you explained it makes sense to me. Truly don't have a strong opinion of my own one way or another as I don't have enough facts to support either view.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I am always amazed that it takes an ebike for a guy to enjoy hanging out with his wife.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

there are certain aspects of ebike discussion that can be annoying but I really appreciate this post. I have thought about this as an option for my wife, too, and is one reason I got heavy duty hitch and rack that will support a heavier bike. right now she is starting to enjoy her first FS build , which is a pedal bike. 

but if she wanted to try an eBike I would be supportive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

honkinunit said:


> My wife has been riding road bikes for decades (We are in our late-50s). She used to do a little light duty MTB, but quite frankly, she isn't much of a climber when it comes to steep stuff. She has climbed many road passes in Colorado, including Loveland, Berthoud, and Monarch, but once things get above 7% or so she isn't all that interested. Since many MTB rides on the Front Range have at least some steep stuff, she used to end up walking a lot, and wasn't happy. She pretty much stopped riding MTBs 20 years ago.
> 
> Enter the ebike. She can ride the stuff less than 7% on Eco mode and have a great time. When the steep stuff hits, she can toggle up to Sport mode. She climbed a 1/2 mile, 15% section of trail today on the Bosch-assisted eMTB, something she has never done, ever. She politely waited for me as I ground up in my granny. We actually did a two hour MTB ride together for the first time in at least 20 years. It was really fun.
> 
> eMTBs are going to keep us riding together. Thanks to Jeffco, CO open space for having the cahones to tell the haters to flip off, and allowing Class 1 eBikes on their trails.


Awesome!

My wife has never been much of a rider. But she uses her Levo to keep up with my 9 year old and me, whether we're on the dirt or the road. My son and I appreciate that she's out there with us, and she wouldn't be out there but for the Levo.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I did the tandem thing from 1990-2000ish. As the kids came along I had one on my back and one on the child seat plus the wife. I always thought if we blew a tire the entire family would end up in the emergency room. Then as the kids got bigger we added the tag along bike to the tandem. I almost thought of rigging up some blinkers for that setup as the tandem plus tag along is quite long. LOL. Anyway, I found out while grinding up a hill that it was easier to pedal with my wife's feet removed from the pedals. LOL. Much more happy on the Levo and my wife doesn't get gassed out if you catch my drift. <pun intended>


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

bbarry404 said:


> I wonder when someone will develop www.emtbr.com and separate this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They already have! Click the link.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

It would be cool to see a custom built Levo tandem. It could have two internal batteries installed with a switch just like two fuel tanks.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Giant Warp said:


> It would be cool to see a custom built Levo tandem. It could have two internal batteries installed with a switch just like two fuel tanks.


Kind of like this?

Electric Tandem Samedi 27 x2 | Moustache Bikes


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

That is cool. My wife always complained it was to bumpy in the back even though I installed one of those seats with the springs. Tandem full suspension ebike?


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> They already have! Click the link.


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

I am just a old man, 67 years old, I ride e-bikes, rigid single speeds, geared bikes, with gearing so low that little girls pass me walking up hill. Land managers except my e-bikes, hikers except my e-bike, my e-bike has not even been a problem around the horse people. Police in my area patrol singletrack on e-bikes. I only get grieve from other Strava type MTBers. 

As always MTBers infighting causes undue attention...leave it alone. We are our own worst enemy's. We all have the same goal...enjoying the outdoors. Not all of us due to medical reasons or other reasons are able to due what we once did...leave it alone you will be old some day to. Be polite help others on the trail, don't be a gravity a-hole. Just because you can ride fast on a e-bike don't do it around others. We all can get along and advocate for more trail access to disperse us all better. The problem is not enough access. Build more trails. Haters can stop whining go clear some brush.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

+1 for that opinion.


----------



## cwtch (Apr 26, 2018)

dstepper said:


> I am just a old man, 67 years old, I ride e-bikes, rigid single speeds, geared bikes, with gearing so low that little girls pass me walking up hill. Land managers except my e-bikes, hikers except my e-bike, my e-bike has not even been a problem around the horse people. Police in my area patrol singletrack on e-bikes. I only get grieve from other Strava type MTBers.
> 
> As always MTBers infighting causes undue attention...leave it alone. We are our own worst enemy's. We all have the same goal...enjoying the outdoors. Not all of us due to medical reasons or other reasons are able to due what we once did...leave it alone you will be old some day to. Be polite help others on the trail, don't be a gravity a-hole. Just because you can ride fast on a e-bike don't do it around others. We all can get along and advocate for more trail access to disperse us all better. The problem is not enough access. Build more trails. Haters can stop whining go clear some brush.


You rock good sir. Enjoy your cycling and know you have at least this MTB non ebike riders support. I would even ride with you on my traditional MTB if we lived near each other. Cyclist rock and we are all kindered spirits !


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

bbarry404 said:


> I wonder when someone will develop www.emtbr.com and separate this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a new FB page called E-MTB United States that's working to bring actual class 1 ebike riders together for general discussion and trail access discussions.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

dstepper said:


> I am just a old man, 67 years old, I ride e-bikes, rigid single speeds, geared bikes, with gearing so low that little girls pass me walking up hill. Land managers except my e-bikes, hikers except my e-bike, my e-bike has not even been a problem around the horse people. Police in my area patrol singletrack on e-bikes. I only get grieve from other Strava type MTBers.
> 
> As always MTBers infighting causes undue attention...leave it alone. We are our own worst enemy's. We all have the same goal...enjoying the outdoors. Not all of us due to medical reasons or other reasons are able to due what we once did...leave it alone you will be old some day to. Be polite help others on the trail, don't be a gravity a-hole. Just because you can ride fast on a e-bike don't do it around others. We all can get along and advocate for more trail access to disperse us all better. The problem is not enough access. Build more trails. Haters can stop whining go clear some brush.


67- 
Getting old is just something you will have to accept, except if you're dead.

Ride them where they are legal and who cares. I feel they don't belong on multi directional, multi use single track. Fire roads, bike parks, streets, go for it. If you can't ride anymore maybe it's time to take up hiking. Sometimes you're too old for stuff, it happens and will happen to all of us. In a few years, I won't want you driving a car either.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

sfgiantsfan said:


> 67-
> Getting old is just something you will have to accept, except if you're dead.
> 
> Ride them where they are legal and who cares. I feel they don't belong on multi directional, multi use single track. Fire roads, bike parks, streets, go for it. If you can't ride anymore maybe it's time to take up hiking. Sometimes you're too old for stuff, it happens and will happen to all of us. In a few years, I won't want you driving a car either.


What a bunch of self righteous dicks on here. Henri Desgrange, the guy who created the Tour de France publicly said that anyone under the age of 45 who uses a derailleur is a ***** and should probably stop riding. Proof that there's always a bigger hard ass and or /dick. So gianstfan, unless you're on rigid single speed bike, you should probably take up power walking or underwater basket weaving and GTFO.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Double Butted said:


> What a bunch of self righteous dicks on here.
> .
> .
> So gianstfan, unless you're on rigid single speed bike, you should probably take up power walking or underwater basket weaving and GTFO.


I've used that argument before, it goes right over the hater's heads.

I'll say it again. Full suspension, any tire wider than 1.9", tubeless tires, clipless pedals, any bike under 35lb, ...all should be banned, because they allow riders to go "too fast".


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

^There are plenty of people who ride rigid single speeds, myself included. If you haven't tried it, you should, it's fun.

I didn't realize it was an all access card to make fun of everyone else. I'm honestly pretty excited about this new development.

You are all sad, weak individuals! Bow before me and my quads of awesomeness!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Double Butted said:


> What a bunch of self righteous dicks on here. Henri Desgrange, the guy who created the Tour de France publicly said that anyone under the age of 45 who uses a derailleur is a ***** and should probably stop riding. Proof that there's always a bigger hard ass and or /dick. So gianstfan, unless you're on rigid single speed bike, you should probably take up power walking or underwater basket weaving and GTFO.


Remember when you gave me **** for riding a Haro, rigid SS


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Double Butted said:


> There's a new FB page called E
> Gonna check it out.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

honkinunit said:


> I've used that argument before, it goes right over the hater's heads.
> 
> I'll say it again. Full suspension, any tire wider than 1.9", tubeless tires, clipless pedals, any bike under 35lb, ...all should be banned, because they allow riders to go "too fast".


Just motors


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

formula4speed said:


> ^There are plenty of people who ride rigid single speeds, myself included. If you haven't tried it, you should, it's fun.
> 
> I didn't realize it was an all access card to make fun of everyone else. I'm honestly pretty excited about this new development.
> 
> You are all sad, weak individuals! Bow before me and my quads of awesomeness!


I have ridden SS.

I believe the 67 year old man that sfgiantsfan suggested should take up hiking because he's too old to ride...also said he rides a SS. But all that is overlooked..because he also has an ebike in his quiver, which means he needs to shrivel up and die or take up hiking. My point wasn't that SS riders trump all other riders. That was Henri's point. My point was that there's always someone out there with a different opinion looking down their nose at others. Of course it's ridiculous to suggest that people with derailluers are weak, or people with disc brakes are weak, and people on full suspension bikes need to go home or get a doctors note...it's equally ridiculous to tell someone they need to stop riding because they might need or have an ebike.

The point is not lost on me that here in the United States of America, Give me Liberty or Give me Death, Freedom and apple Pie, Hold my beer and kiss my ass world,....that grown men are getting the vapors and hand wringing over a BICYCLE, while other countries and cities where you can't even concealed carry a butter knife.....aren't bothered by these bikes at all.


----------



## cwtch (Apr 26, 2018)

In this world everyone has love, loss pain and happiness. Be kind to one another first and foremost. Then if able ride bikes, geared, single-speed, electric assist, fixed or whatever gets you out riding. 

It is sad that if people don't do what another does someone feels threatened. Out of about 50 people I ride with throughout the year I am the only single-speed hardtail rider. It is fine, I get why with our steep sections people don't enjoy it. It is cool, everyone should ride what they want. 

There is no perfect bike but there is a perfect bike for everyone.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

cwtch said:


> In this world everyone has love, loss pain and happiness. Be kind to one another first and foremost. Then if able ride bikes, geared, single-speed, electric assist, fixed or whatever gets you out riding.
> 
> It is sad that if people don't do what another does someone feels threatened. Out of about 50 people I ride with throughout the year I am the only single-speed hardtail rider. It is fine, I get why with our steep sections people don't enjoy it. It is cool, everyone should ride what they want.
> 
> There is no perfect bike but there is a perfect bike for everyone.


This.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Bicycles don't have motors, no matter what strawman argument you try to foist upon others.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

cwtch said:


> In this world everyone has love, loss pain and happiness. Be kind to one another first and foremost. Then if able ride bikes, geared, single-speed, electric assist, fixed or whatever gets you out riding.
> 
> It is sad that if people don't do what another does someone feels threatened. Out of about 50 people I ride with throughout the year I am the only single-speed hardtail rider. It is fine, I get why with our steep sections people don't enjoy it. It is cool, everyone should ride what they want.
> 
> There is no perfect bike but there is a perfect bike for everyone.


? Great if this is how land managers thought. Good post.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

life behind bars said:


> Bicycles don't have motors, no matter what strawman argument you try to foist upon others.


You hang around this forum an awful lot. I'd be careful, Stockholm syndrome might kick in and you might accidentally blurt out something nice about ebikes one day.


----------



## Mackerel_Fillet (May 1, 2016)

Seems like every thread on this forum ends up the same....


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Double Butted said:


> You hang around this forum an awful lot. I'd be careful, Stockholm syndrome might kick in and you might accidentally blurt out something nice about ebikes one day.


I have hit upon their strong points, as commuters and usage where permitted. I just don't buy into blanket access or the propaganda that many of you are continuously spewing.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mackerel_Fillet said:


> Seems like every thread on this forum ends up the same....


http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/read-before-you-post-ebike-forum-rules-1022310.html


----------

